
Apple iCloud – please stop bugging me - cjlovett
https://lovettchris.github.io/posts/apple_upsell/
======
ToFab123
can't you just uninstall it? I have an iPhone but no software installed from
Apple on my windows pc as it is not needed.

~~~
cjlovett
This iCloud reminder came with iTunes I think which I still use.

~~~
ToFab123
I think apple software updater can be uninstalled independent of itunes. Check
add/remove programs

You might also be able to prevent it from running is you open task manager >
startup

------
gaspoweredcat
lets face it itunes in general is a pretty bloody awful piece of software,
especially on windows

------
cjlovett
Anyone else tired of all the popups we get from iCloud every day?

